# horizontale Scrollbalken wegmachen



## ClinIC (9. Mai 2004)

Hallo, weiß jemand wie ich den horizontalen Scrollbalken per html, css... wegbekomme. HAb nämlich keine Lüst die ganzen bilder um nen Millimeter zu verkleinern...

Danke
Clinic


----------



## Gumbo (9. Mai 2004)

Mit CSS ist das möglich:
	
	
	



```
element {
  overflow-x: hidden;
}
```
Zum Thema:
&nbsp;*&rsaquo;**&rsaquo;*&nbsp;QuirksMode &rsaquo; CSS2 - The overflow declaration


----------



## ClinIC (9. Mai 2004)

ok

KAnnste mir nochmal den Link geben, da ist bei dir wohl etwas Ausversehen schiefgelaufeb, danke für deine Hilfe

MFG


----------

